# "The Freedom of the Will" by Jonathan Edwards



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 1, 2009)

I just recently started reading this work and wow! What an intricate and philosophical masterpiece!

Has anyone else read it? What are your thoughts? 

Find it here.


----------



## mvdm (Aug 1, 2009)

I read it some time ago, and yes, it is a beautifully constructed masterpiece.


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 1, 2009)

Read it a few years back. It takes patience, and time to digest each argument. I read the edition in Edward's Works, so it had comments that were helpful as well (by whom I can't recall). Very helpful!


----------



## Sven (Aug 1, 2009)

A few years back, a friend of mine and I read that book along with Bondage of the Will by Luther, and Bondage and Liberation of the Will by Calvin. We should have added Augustine's On Grace and Free Will to the mix, but we kept it as a Free Will Trilogy. We read and discussed a chapter out of each book every time we met. Luther by far was the most entertaining. Edwards' book is one of those books that should be put in the hands of every Arminian.


----------



## cih1355 (Aug 1, 2009)

I read that book and I enjoyed it. I remember reading that everyone will always act according to their strongest desires. They are not neutral towards whatever options they have in making a choice. I also remember reading that there is a difference between natural ability and moral ability.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 1, 2009)

Sven said:


> A few years back, a friend of mine and I read that book along with Bondage of the Will by Luther, and Bondage and Liberation of the Will by Calvin. We should have added Augustine's On Grace and Free Will to the mix, but we kept it as a Free Will Trilogy. We read and discussed a chapter out of each book every time we met. Luther by far was the most entertaining. Edwards' book is one of those books that should be put in the hands of every Arminian.



Where can I get friends like that? 

Signed,

All alone in Arminian, West Virginia.


----------



## Sven (Aug 1, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Sven said:
> 
> 
> > A few years back, a friend of mine and I read that book along with Bondage of the Will by Luther, and Bondage and Liberation of the Will by Calvin. We should have added Augustine's On Grace and Free Will to the mix, but we kept it as a Free Will Trilogy. We read and discussed a chapter out of each book every time we met. Luther by far was the most entertaining. Edwards' book is one of those books that should be put in the hands of every Arminian.
> ...



This was back when I was all alone in Arminian/Liberal Lutheran Minnesota. If I can find a friend in that country it may be that you too will find one in yours.


----------

